# Playas Lima



## efgalk (Jun 20, 2005)

Estas fotos las tomé en noviembre del 2004 cuando estuve visitando a la familia de mi esposa en Lima.

*Playa La Herradura.* Un ejemplo de lo negativo que puede ser el afán constructor del hombre. Alguna vez fué EL balneario limeño y ahora ya casi ni queda arena en la playa. Todo por construir una pista alrededor de un cerro (no se vé en la foto). Una lástima, porque es un lugar de enorme potencial. Creo que a finales de los noventa se quiso hacer un proyecto turístico integral con hoteles, marina y condominios, pero no sé en que quedó...










*Club Samoa.* El otrora distinguido Club Samoa. Ya no es ni la sombra de lo que fué.










*Agua Dulce.* Tomada desde el Chifa del Club de Regatas Lima. Al fondo se ve el Skyline limeño. No entiendo porque no se aprovecha el potencial que tiene esta ciudad junto al mar. A lo largo de la costa verde hay un enorme potencial turístico por explotar.










*La Punta* en el Callao. Un hermoso lugar para pasearse por un lindo malecón.










Otras más de *La Punta.* Este lugar me gustó mucho.



















Playa junto a la *Rosa náutica.* Éste Bar & Restaurante se lo recomiendo a todo aquel que vaya a visitar Lima. Es muy bonito. Mi mujer y yo la pasamos muy bien tomándo pisco sour y escuchando a un grupo de jazz en vivo. Simplemente espectacular.
(Para los amantes del surf: Allí hay muy buenas olas!!)



















En el transcurso de esta semana voy a poner unas cuantas fotos más...


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Excelentes fotos! y estoy muy de acuerdo contigo en lo que respecta a la playa la herradura, todavia tengo muchos felices recuerdos de ese lugar. Bueno, que se le va hacer, se perdio una parte de la tradicion limeña.

La Punta es un bonito balneario (a la vista), no te recomiendo meterte a bañar, esta muy contaminada.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bonitas playas, combinan bien con el skyline del fondo


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

buenas fotos... salud2


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonitas las playas limeñas aunque un poco cochinitas pero en fin, yo paraba llendo a barranquito, esa es mi preferida.

De veras, bienvenido al foro Efgalk, y gracias por las fotos, de repente y conoces a Vane alla en guayaquil.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lindas las playas. La zona de la cantolao en el Callao es bien bonita y la gente va en montones durante el verano a pesar de que el agua es bien fria.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Eyyyyyyyyyyyy eres peruano viviendo en Guayaquil??????????????????? 



efgalk said:


> Estas fotos las tomé en noviembre del 2004 cuando estuve visitando a la familia de mi esposa en Lima.
> 
> *Playa La Herradura.* Un ejemplo de lo negativo que puede ser el afán constructor del hombre. Alguna vez fué EL balneario limeño y ahora ya casi ni queda arena en la playa. Todo por construir una pista alrededor de un cerro (no se vé en la foto). Una lástima, porque es un lugar de enorme potencial. Creo que a finales de los noventa se quiso hacer un proyecto turístico integral con hoteles, marina y condominios, pero no sé en que quedó...
> 
> ...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Que cheveres tus fotos!! Saludos!


----------



## efgalk (Jun 20, 2005)

*Más fotos*

Aquí unas cuantas fotillos más.

Muelle en *Chorrillos* (Al fondo la skyline de Barranco)









Atardecer en *La Herradura*









*Chorrillos*


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Están buenas las fotos, que tales panorámicas (de aquí salen banners sin necesidad de editar nada, solo el tamaño) las de La Punta me gustaron y la foto de Chorrillos es inconfundible con el cartel blanco que puso el alcalde jajaja.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Muy bonitas fotos, Efgalk!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

kay: el atardecer en la herradura


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

q wenas tus fotos Efgalk


----------



## efgalk (Jun 20, 2005)

*Unas playas más*

*La playa 1 del Club de regatas Lima.* Muy buen club con una excelente infraestructura para todo tipo de deportes.









*Playa 2 del CRL.* Me quiero comer un cevichito!!!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

aveeer aver jajaja....las playas limeñas no son nada bonitas..el mar combina muy bien con el acantilado y la ciudad..eso si...y las fotos estan excelentes!!...pero las playas limeñas son solo para surfear y nada mas...no es como para pasar un rato de regocijo con toda la familia...(claro..a no ser q vayas al regatas....o a agua dulce)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

bueno a mi si me bacilan las playaas limeñas, he ido a pasear varias veces por barranquito y tambien a darme un chapuzon, claro no son como las del caribe, pero tienen su encanto.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> aveeer aver jajaja....las playas limeñas no son nada bonitas..el mar combina muy bien con el acantilado y la ciudad..eso si...y las fotos estan excelentes!!...pero las playas limeñas son solo para surfear y nada mas...no es como para pasar un rato de regocijo con toda la familia...(claro..a no ser q vayas al regatas....o a agua dulce)


 hno: eso debe ser xq a cierta edad ya la gente opina cosas raras :yes: 
!!yo la paso recontra bkn en las playas de Lima!!! :colgate:


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

me estas diciendo viejo!!!.....o....bebe!..bueno prefiero bebe..jajaja...la verdad si quiero ir a pasar un bueeen rato a la playa..osea mas de un chapuzon...me voy para el sur...algo que tambien puedes hacer en un solo dia...las playas de lima la verdad no se me hacen muy atractivas


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

HAY QUE RECONOCER QUE SON SUCIAS, ESO SI.


----------



## Jawaruna (Apr 19, 2005)

Cierto no tenemos playas tropicales tal vez lo que mas se les parezcan son las playas del norte.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

JAWARUNA, REGRESASTE, QUE FUE DE TI, AQUI SIEMPRE ERES RECORDADO POR TU FAMOSO THREAD DE LOS PUNTOS SUSPENSIVOS.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Las playas de Lima no seran tan lindas pero pasar un dia en el Regatas es lo maximo!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

con que asi era este club... solo podia apreciar un poco de el exterior se ve muy bien por dentro....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Nunca lo has visitado? Es chevere, tiene bastantes restaurantes buenos, piscinas...y flacas buenasas!!


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Nunca lo has visitado? Es chevere, tiene bastantes restaurantes buenos, piscinas...y flacas buenasas!!



Block, el 99.5% de la población nunca ha visitado el Regatas, porque chucha actuas como si vinieras de Saturno?! hno:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

rojo en DC said:


> Block, el 99.5% de la población nunca ha visitado el Regatas, porque chucha actuas como si vinieras de Saturno?! hno:


Yo tampoco lo conocia hasta el ante año pasado, una tia mia es socia y me invito. Chevere el club!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

uy j block..t me caiste..no eres socio? TERRIBLE!!...no t hablo...hay algun otro nice como yo x aki que haya sido miembro del regatas y haya nacido en la clinica americana? (broma)


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> uy j block..t me caiste..no eres socio? TERRIBLE!!...no t hablo...hay algun otro nice como yo x aki que haya sido miembro del regatas y haya nacido en la clinica americana? (broma)


Jajajaja....bien voy a ser socio viviendo en California...no me digas que naciste en la americana...


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

si mija....ay no t imaginas...todos los doctores eran rubios y de ojos celestes..sali nominado como el bebe mas cute de san isidro 1987, pero arreglaron el show y gano un rubio con su plata...y yo era oxigenado..asi q ni modo


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

J Block said:


> Nunca lo has visitado? Es chevere, tiene bastantes restaurantes buenos, piscinas...y flacas buenasas!!


bueno supongo se ve bien bacan por adentro... como dicen los limeños se ve Nice...


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Pucusana, alguien tiene fotos?, siempre me gusto esa playa y su entorno


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Tenemos playas muy bonitas, la costa verde desde larco mar se ve muy bien¡¡¡


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bratzo said:


> si mija....ay no t imaginas...todos los doctores eran rubios y de ojos celestes..sali nominado como el bebe mas cute de san isidro 1987, pero arreglaron el show y gano un rubio con su plata...y yo era oxigenado..asi q ni modo


Pucha...ya hasta hablas como tu vieja. Solo te falta devorar las paginas sociales de Cosas. Que triste! hno:


----------



## POWERPUFF (Jun 7, 2005)

Bueno la playa no tiene nada de caribeña pero se ve que se puede pasar un rato agradable, me imagino que el agua debe ser burda de fria?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Claro, el agua es fria...obviamente no es caribeña, no esta en el caribe...duhh..


----------



## POWERPUFF (Jun 7, 2005)

J Block said:


> Claro, el agua es fria...obviamente no es caribeña, no esta en el caribe...duhh..


Bueno me referia a lo de caribeña por el color del agua, y pues preguntaba que tan fria es? en cifras mas o menos


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Los organismos españoles opinan sobre las playas peruanas lo siguiente:

2.-Turismo náutico/playas

Playas

El Perú ha sido privilegiado por la naturaleza con más de 3.000 kilómetros de costas. Las playas peruanas se suceden en una variedad de escenarios naturales y características físicas capaces de satisfacer a una gran diversidad de viajeros: las hay de arenas blancas y finas; de gruesas partículas; oscuras o de canto rodado; cubiertas de bosque de mangle o matizadas por solitarios cactus; de mar tranquilo y apacible o pródigas en olas de tremendo poderío y belleza. Algunas se han convertido en modernos puertos o pintorescas caletas de pescadores artesanales. Otras, en cambio, conservan la misma pristinidad y encanto que la naturaleza les confirió hace milenios. El acceso a todas las playas se realiza a través de la carretera Panamericana, que corre paralela a la costa. Su sección Norte parte de Lima y llega a Tumbes (límite con Ecuador), y su sección Sur se inicia en la misma ciudad y finaliza en Tacna (Límite con Chile). Las condiciones de la carretera son excelentes desde Trujillo hasta Tacna (unos 1.900 km) y bastante buenas desde Trujillo hasta Tumbes (alrededor de 700 km).

Las 10 playas más hermosas de Perú

Punta Sal: Quizás la playa más paradisíaca del norte peruano. El balneario de Punta Sal – o Punta Sal Grande, como la conocen en la zona- es una de las playas más encantadoras de la costa, con sol y tranquilidad garantizados todo el año. *La pesca y el buceo son excelentes en sus tibias y transparentes aguas.* Ideal para disfrutar de langostinos, langostas y el mejor pescado fresco del norte.

Acceso y servicios: Se accede a esta playa tomando un desvío de 2 km a la altura del kilómetro 1.188 de la carretera Panamericana Norte. Cuenta con hoteles y restaurantes que bullen de actividad durante el verano. Apta para todo tipo de vehículos.

Máncora y Las Pocitas: Enclavada en la costa de Piura, Máncora se ha convertido en el principal punto de reunión de los surfistas peruanos cada verano. Durante los meses de diciembre a marzo, las tranquilas calles del pueblo se transforman en una fiesta continua. Muy cerca, hacia el sur, la zona de Las Pocitas posee una serie de piscinas naturales muy concurridas por los bañistas. *Playa de aguas limpias y tibias y arenas finas.*

Acceso y servicios: Ubicadas a la altura del kilómetro 1.164 de la carretera Panamericana Norte, cuentan con numerosos hoteles y restaurantes. Apta para todo tipo de vehículos.

Colán: El tradicional balneario de los peruanos. Construido en los años cincuenta con todo el estilo de los viejos solares costeños, son características sus casonas con terraza levantadas sobre pilotes de madera y sus viejas palmeras. *Una playa de aguas claras y cálidas muy agradables para nadar.* Aquí abundan las rayas o pastelillos.

Acceso y servicios: Se accede a ella por un desvío asfaltado al norte de Piura (kilómetro 989) con dirección al puerto de Paita. *Los cebiches al borde del mar acompañados de los clásicos tamalitos verdes son sencillamente inmejorables.* Apta para todo tipo de vehículos.

*Bahía de Nonura: Las playas de Bayóvar son las últimas playas vírgenes del Perú y, sin duda, las más hermosas. Formadas por amplias bahías o roqueríos de granito blanco que se descuelgan de las dunas, poseen un mar extraordinariamente limpio y azul, donde proliferan delfines, tortugas y bandadas de aves marinas. * 

Acceso y servicios: Para ingresar en la zona es necesario tomar el desvío en el kilómetro 886 de la Panamericana Norte que conduce a Bayóvar y luego internarse hacia la costa. Se requiere un permiso especial, sencillo de obtener, otorgado por la petrolera estatal Petroperú S.A en sus oficinas de Lima o Piura. Corre algo de viento por las tardes, por lo que se recomienda buscar una zona protegida para acampar. Apta sólo para vehículos todo terreno.

Casma: Culebras, Corralones, Tuquillo y La Gramita: De fácil acceso, esta zona de la costa se divide en decenas de playitas abrigadas, roqueríos e islotes. Existen algunas zonas protegidas del viento, que suele arreciar durante la tarde. La pesca y el buceo son excelentes en el área, aunque el agua es bastante fría.

Acceso y servicios: Ubicadas al norte de la localidad de Huarmey, a unos 300 km al norte de Lima. Durante el verano existen quioscos pequeños y restaurantes de venta de bebidas y platos preparados con pescado y mariscos. Apta para todo tipo de vehículos.

El Paraíso: La península y playas de El Paraíso (El Palmero, Tilca, Tocoy y otras) cumplen con todos los requisitos para hacerle honor a su nombre: numerosas playas sin presencia humana, un mar tranquilo y siempre limpio, buena pesca y sol intenso en el verano. Durante el verano son concurridas por campistas y veraneantes en busca de paz y un escenario natural de gran belleza. Muy cerca, al norte, se encuentra la laguna de Playa Chica, lugar de refugio de una abundante fauna silvestre. Suelen ser ventosas por las tardes.

Acceso y servicios: Ubicadas entre Las Salinas de Huacho y la ciudad del mismo nombre, para acceder a ellas es necesario tomar un desvío en el kilómetro 135 de la Panamericana Norte. Aptas para todo tipo de vehículos.

Chepeconde: Conocida antaño bajo el nombre de La Barca, esta playa fue descubierta por los aficionados al campismo hace unas dos décadas. Desde entonces, su popularidad ha ido en aumento hasta convertirse en uno de los lugares de camping más visitados durante el verano. La playa es de arena muy fina y con un mar noble y siempre limpio. Unos peñones la dividen en tres partes, siendo la ubicada en el extremo norte la más concurrida.

Acceso y servicios: Se accede a esta playa tomando un desvío en el kilómetro 120 de la Panamericana Sur. Apta para todo tipo de vehículos.

Paracas: La Mina, La Catedral y Mendieta: Paracas posee, sin duda, la porción de costa más espectacular del litoral peruano. Con un escenario incomparable donde el salitroso desierto se entrega a un mar azul a través de bellas playas en herradura, acantilados gigantescos y peñones labrados por la fuerza de las olas, esta Reserva Nacional de 335.000 hectáreas es uno de los destinos playeros más recomendables del país. Actividades como el buceo, la pesca, el windsurf, la tabla hawaiana y la fotografía encuentran en Paracas y sus islas –como las concurridas Ballestas (a-3 horas, dependiendo del tipo de embarcación)- el lugar de plenitud. Es también el hogar de enormes bandadas de aves guaneras, colonias de lobos marinos, santuario de aves migratorias y refugio de especies tan raras como el pingüino de Humboldt y el gato marino.

Acceso y servicios: Se accede a la reserva y sus playas tomando la carretera asfaltada que parte de Pisco (a la altura del kilómetro 234 de la Panamericana Sur). En el cercano balneario de Paracas y la playa El Chaco es posible encontrar hoteles, restaurantes y alquiler de botes. Aptas para todo tipo de vehículos.

Jiway y Champeque: Jiway es una bella caleta de aguas azules, arena blanca y buena pesca. Ésta, al igual que las playas cercanas, cuenta con abundantes sitios arqueológicos con construcciones prehispánicas en sus alrededores. Recomendamos visitar la ciudadela de Ayparipa. Al norte, la pequeña playa de Champeque parece sacada de una pintura.

Acceso y servicios: Ubicadas a la altura del kilómetro 594 de la Panamericana Sur (La Libertad), se accede a estas playas tomando un camino afirmado que en ocasiones puede estar algo arenado. Apta para vehículos todo terreno.

Puerto Inca: Para muchos, la playa más bella del sur peruano. Formada por un par de pequeñas bahías perfectas, posee un mar limpio y siempre calmo. Excelente pescado y buceo. Este lugar, conocido con el nombre de Quebrada de la Huaca, fue antaño uno de los puntos elegidos por los Incas para proveer de pescado fresco al soberano del Cuzco. En sus inmediaciones aún es posible encontrar restos del camino inca que unía a la costa con la sierra, además de abundantes colcas o depósitos y construcciones de piedra precolombinas.

Acceso y servicios: Se accede a ella tomando un desvío afirmado de 3 km que parte del kilómetro 603 de la Panamericana Sur y desciende por una estrecha quebrada. Cuenta con un pequeño albergue para visitantes. Apta para todo tipo de vehículos.

http://www.mcx.es/turismo/infopais/peru/Peru.htm

:cheers:


----------



## El Marques de Lima (Jun 29, 2004)

Lucuma me encantas!!
Saludos.


________________________
Perú, País con nombre propio.


----------



## rojo en DC (Jun 3, 2005)

Buena Lúcuma!!

Es verdad, las playas peruanas son espectaculares. Las mejores olas, la combinación desierto/mar, y lo imponente del pacifico las hacen únicas. Alguien tiene fotos de las playas piuranas??


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ademas hay que recordar que es el mar mas rico del mundo,


----------

